# "Create Collection" greyed out?



## dark6 (Nov 26, 2010)

why is this so.

my kindle just arrived, loaded books, and this is greyed out - what do i do?


thx


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to turn on wi-fi and sync to Amazon first.


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes you cannot use the Collections feature until you register your Kindle device first and sync up to Amazon as Pidgeon92 suggested.


----------

